# Sucker Fish Maybe Dying?



## yelhsa9991 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello, I have a sucker fish that was in a 30 gallon tank with one other goldfish. They both grew very large over a few years. Recently, the sucker kept nipping at the other fish and now the other fish has died. I was going to take the sucker to an aquarium store nearby to sell or trade it so I can get more fish. However, he appears to be ill and I'm not sure whats going on. He hasn't been eating, or swimming, and I find him a lot of times on his back but still breathing. I'll roll him over but he returns to the same position after some time. The tip of his nose turned a whiteish color and now appears to have fallen off or deteriorated. Also it appears as if his eyes have sunken in, and when he does rarely move he just bumps into things...maybe hes blind now? He has some other isolated spots that are also discolored. I'm not sure if I can help him and I don't want to see him suffering day after day. Someone please help!


----------



## tonyfoster (Nov 30, 2011)

i recently had to say bye to my pleco (suckerfish). i was told that after they get so old and large they stop eating algea. Mine turned to attempting to latch on to other fish. I have since purchased "rubber lipped" or "bulldog" suckers as they do not grow as large and eat algea their entire life.


----------

